# SolarmaxHE2? Any input?



## dwc13 (Dec 15, 2010)

I did a quick write-up on a Solarmax H.O. T5HO 24" light fixture. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/141527-solarmax-h-o-t5ho-24-dual.html

I believe the Solarmax H.E. T5 version is normal output. 

I swapped out the Actinic bulb that came with the Solarmax H.O. T5HO light fixture for a "plant friendly" (6700K/6500K) Coralife or Zoo Med (can't recall which one) T5HO bulb that I already had. I kept the 10K bulb. Right now I'm running 1 bulb for most of the time it is on b/c I don't want to inject CO2. I will do a 2 bulb burst for a few hours on occassion, but keep in mind this is a manual operation because of the single power cord. The light is resting about 1" off the glass top on my 45H (36"x12"x24") tank.

UPDATE: I replaced the Actinic bulb with a Zoo Med Flora Sun T5HO bulb that I already had, but I'm primarily using the 10K bulb that came with the fixture b/c I like the color of the light better. I realize that might be heresy to many on this forum, but that's okay.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply - so if you were doing it all over again, would you still buy it? And can the led moonlights be turned off without unplugging the light? (not sure I'd want something like that on the fish all the time - they need a rest, too - but I think the moonlight look could be cool) I'm having such a hard time picking out affordable lighting...


----------



## dwc13 (Dec 15, 2010)

After @2 weeks of ownership, if I had to do it over I would once again buy the 24" Solarmax T5HO 2 bulb light fixture, based upon an assumption it will last at least 2 years. Of course, any light fixture -- not just the Solarmax T5HO -- can fail before 2 years of operation, but that's my arbitrary benchmark given the price I paid. BTW the model I bought is available online for @$25-$30 less than what I paid at a LFS superstore. I'm still experimenting with placing the light fixture at various heights above my 45G tank (24"H), based upon using 1 bulb and 2 bulbs. At the moment I'm using 1 bulb and it is resting 1" (the height of the legs of the light fixture) above the glass top. I haven't checked the internal wiring to see if there is an easy fix to the always on status of the "moonlights". For now, only cutting off the power (either using a timer or removing the cord from the outlet) will turn off the "moonlights". 

Prior to my purchase, I thought about the limitations associated with the unit having only 1 power cord for the 2 bulbs, as well as the implications of an always on "moonlight". In the end, neither was a dealbreaker, as this unit is probably a temprorary solution until I have time to look for a longer-term, more flexible lighting fixture. I also knew the Actinic bulb would be unsuitable for a FW tank with plants but fortunately I already had a replacement T5HO bulb. Several unknowns (before purchase) about the Solarmax T5HO light fixture were: 1) how well the reflector would work; 2) how bright was the "moonlight"; and, 3) how well heat was dissapated by the housing. I have been pleasantly surprised by the reflector, at least subjectively (no PAR meter measurements) and when compared with my 24" Coralife T5NO (2 bulb). The "moonlight" is not too bright, which is a good thing IMO. When it is the only light on, there are plenty of dark areas near/under plants. As a result I have manually turned it on for overnight on several occassions. Finally, I have to say I am impressed by how well the unit passively dissapates heat. The housing gets warm with 2 bulbs on, but never hot. FWIW, I have overclocked CPUs, graphics cards, motherboards, and the occassional DIMM on many occasions, so I have a decent understanding about using heatsinks and fans (and water) for cooling. 

HTH. Good luck with your search.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks! This is one light I'm heavily considering. It's in my budget (and will give me time to save for something else, should I finally figure this out) You sound like you really know your stuff - I am clueless with anything electronic - how well it dissapates heat and the intensity of the moonlights were some of my largest concerns.
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## dwc13 (Dec 15, 2010)

YW. Definitely check online pricing for Solarmax HE / T5HO units. I have the 24" Solarmax T5HO (2 bulb) hooked up to a timer that is scheduled to shut off at 10pm. At 10pm, all lights, including the "moonlight" LEDs, are off. Just a few minutes ago I overrode the timer (so it is now "on") and turned off the switch for each T5HO bulb, leaving only the 4 "moonlight" LEDs on. They're not too bright IMO. Keep in mind that my 45G tank is @4" deeper than your 55G.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I actually found out about this brand of light online - I've found it for Approx. $72 including shipping. That sounded good to me. And if I'm reading the info on it correctly, I can put my wood canopy/top over it. Now I just have to decide if I want an open or closed top to the aquarium - the more pics I see of open tops with plant growth, and ripariums (sp?) the more enticed I am. I only worry that one day I'll come home to a drowned cat : (


----------

